# GOP Has Enough State Houses to Call a Convention of the States



## Bush92 (Nov 13, 2016)

Convention of States
The GOP now controls enough state houses to call for an Article 5 Convention of the States. Our federalist system is supposed to guarantee shared powers and states rights. I want the 14th Amendment GONE. It has been abused. Selective incorporation applies the Bill of Rights to the states so it's unecessary. Also, the federal government has bestowed upon itself too much power through the Elastic Clause. The federal government was born out of the will of the states. (Baker v. Carr).


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

So you want to get rid of Due Process and giving every equal rights?  Brilliant!  Let's get rid of the 13th Amendment too then, since it is worthless without the 14th Amendment... oh yeah and get rid of the Bill of Rights too.  Actually, might as well scrap the entire Constitution since it won't matter without the 14th Amendment that requires States to follow the Constitution.  

Are you a Mensa member?


----------



## Toro (Nov 13, 2016)

He wants to bring slavery back.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Toro said:


> He wants to bring slavery back.



Obviously.  Might as well get rid of the women's right to vote as well.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> So you want to get rid of Due Process and giving every equal rights?  Brilliant!  Let's get rid of the 13th Amendment too then, since it is worthless without the 14th Amendment... oh yeah and get rid of the Bill of Rights too.  Actually, might as well scrap the entire Constitution since it won't matter without the 14th Amendment that requires States to follow the Constitution.
> 
> Are you a Mensa member?


You have due process in the Bill of Rights. 14th Amendment was added by a bunch of Radical Republican kooks who did it for purely political reasons. Citizenship clause is misguided as well.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > He wants to bring slavery back.
> ...


I never mentioned the 19th.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > So you want to get rid of Due Process and giving every equal rights?  Brilliant!  Let's get rid of the 13th Amendment too then, since it is worthless without the 14th Amendment... oh yeah and get rid of the Bill of Rights too.  Actually, might as well scrap the entire Constitution since it won't matter without the 14th Amendment that requires States to follow the Constitution.
> ...




Really?  Show me.  this should be a fun learning experience... funny I've been studying law the last couple of years in my Criminal Justice program, and it always says that the 14th Amendment is what extends Federal law to the states.  I'd like to see you prove them all wrong.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> So you want to get rid of Due Process and giving every equal rights?  Brilliant!  Let's get rid of the 13th Amendment too then, since it is worthless without the 14th Amendment... oh yeah and get rid of the Bill of Rights too.  Actually, might as well scrap the entire Constitution since it won't matter without the 14th Amendment that requires States to follow the Constitution.
> 
> Are you a Mensa member?


No it does not. Many Supreme Court rulings have bound thevstates to follow it. Supremacy Clause does that. Federal government is operating in an unconstitutional manner.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't see why whites can't have whites only communities and blacks have black only communities.

Whites moved out of Detroit to get away from blacks and blacks followed. Ask usmb blacks and they say they don't even want to live with us.

Maybe a condo community wants to be white only. So what? I get why it's wrong but freedom is freedom.

Doesn't the owner of dominos pizza own a Christian community down in Florida? No Muslims allowed I'm sure


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


14th...according to _Gideon v. Wainright 1964 _applied "The Bill of Rights" to the states. Supremacy Clause applies federal law to the states when they are signed by the POTUS. Education enough for you?


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > So you want to get rid of Due Process and giving every equal rights?  Brilliant!  Let's get rid of the 13th Amendment too then, since it is worthless without the 14th Amendment... oh yeah and get rid of the Bill of Rights too.  Actually, might as well scrap the entire Constitution since it won't matter without the 14th Amendment that requires States to follow the Constitution.
> ...



It doesn't huh?  Ok... gotcha, your answer is the Federal Government is unConstitutional.  Gotcha.  So first you start a thread about the government using force against its own citizens, and then you start this thread where you want to take control away from the Federal government because they are unConstitutonal.  Yep, that makes sense.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Whatever you want to believe... I'll let you continue with your ignorance.  The 14th Amendment was established specifically to make sure the 13th Amendment was followed by the states, and was later interpreted to mean it covered ALL the Amendments including the Bill of Rights.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 13, 2016)

Moonglow said:


>


Woody Guthries was a Stalin loving piece of shit.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Ohhhhh...was interpreted. I see. So where does the 14th say, "and all other amendments?" 13th ended slavery, period, on its own. 14th is superfluous.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Fourteenth Amendment
Read about selective incorporation.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 13, 2016)

Liberals are so insane they think that in 2016 we STILL need EXPLICIT Amendments against slavery and a women's right to vote.
What a bunch of paranoid whackos.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



What is so superflous about an Amendment that states that Federal laws trump state laws and that states have to follow the U.S. Constitution before their own laws and can't create new laws that contradict Federal ones?  It's pretty simple... it makes it so that the Constitution is king... so why do you want to get rid of that?  You want to allow racism in government?  You wanna bring slavery back?  You want to get rid of gay rights?  So it's a bad idea to think of getting rid of the Electoral College, but getting rid of an Amendment that gives the Federal government power and gives people Due Process and Equal rights is wrong?  Gotcha.  Cool story bro.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 13, 2016)

Moonglow said:


>


This land is not your land and you have to pay taxes to dwell on it.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Liberals are so insane they think that in 2016 we STILL need EXPLICIT Amendments against slavery and a women's right to vote.
> What a bunch of paranoid whackos.



Well hell yeah we do.  I'm not going to just take your word for it that you are going to treat everyone equal.  You're absolutely fucking insane if you think that.  And I'm not a Liberal.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


So the 14th applied WHOLE Constituon to the states. Why was 2nd only incorporated in 2010?
The Second Amendment, Incorporated | The American Spectator


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals are so insane they think that in 2016 we STILL need EXPLICIT Amendments against slavery and a women's right to vote.
> ...


And you think that WORDS on a sheet of paper prevent psychos from walking into a shopping mall and mowing them down with a machine gun.
These Amendments are remnants of a past long gone.
We might as well have Amendments preventing the Roman Catholic Church from burning books outside of The Canon.


----------



## Tennyson (Nov 13, 2016)

The Fourteenth Amendment needs to go. It serves no purpose and has been abused and has no semblance to its intent. The incorporation doctrine was created in the twentieth century.  Each state has a more comprehensive set of rights in their constitutions than the Bill of Rights or the Fourteenth Amendment. 

A convention of the states will be impotent unless other issues are addressed. The federal courts need to be restricted to the jurisdiction in Article III. That article needs to have the language updated so it cannot be abused again. The intent of the commerce clause needs to be amended to reflect its intent. And the original language of the Ninth Amendment needs to be out back.  This would eliminate 90% of our problems and eliminate 90% of what is dividing this country by re-establishing the proper balance of federalism.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 13, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


He did try to organize unions, yet that is not Stalinist..The motto, "labor conquers all", is probably communistic also to you misinformed types.....But it is the state motto of Okiehoma...


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Supremacy Clause was part of original Constitution. Article 5 Section 8. Gay marriage ruling was the wrong ruling. Marraige should be strictly a state issue. Gayness is not a civil rights issue.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Uh, because the Constitution is a "living thing?"  Because that is what the Supreme Courts job is?  When a question about a law and the Constitution comes up they have to interpret it and make a ruling?  I got an idea, how about you take a civics course, or a Constitutional Law course instead of using Google?


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 13, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


He joined military (Navy) WWII only because Germany invaded Russia. He was full bore communist shit bag.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



That's YOUR opinion.  Maybe you should send Trump a copy of your resume with your law degree on it along with your experience as a judge.  Then you can change the law how you see fit.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 13, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Always have..and your point being? Destroy all land taxes?


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 13, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


That Woody had a woody over lyrics that weren't true.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 13, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Would it not have been better to join the USSR navy to prove how much of a communist he wasn't? He was a populist....Just like Trump is...


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


That is where you are wrong. Constituon is not a living breathing document. It is simply what it is. Oh, I should take a Constitutional law course...or Civics. Hmmmm funny...I'm looking at my wall...I have a Masters in PoliSci...guess what I do for a living?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 13, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Did you live during the 1930's? And many songs are based on lyrics which use artist interpretations and fantasy...


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 13, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


He was no fucking populist.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



No, really... you think I trust you to provide equal rights to me. my family, and friends?  You can't treat people on an internet forum with equal respect, and you think I should trust you without laws to treat me and others with equal rights in real life?


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 13, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


He was an artist and artists hang out, get drunk, eat when others buy them food and have sex with empty headed, flat chested girls.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I don't treat you with respect because you're a nasty, disrespectful POS.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Great!  Send your resume to Trump then.  Get the laws changed and get things done in Washington!  Godspeed.  Make sure you make it so the Federal government can go out and shoot to kill protesters too.  You'd do a great job!  I'm sure of it.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Paranoid much?
You have a very low opinion of people.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You never give anyone respect... that is unless they agree with you.  So basically you have about 3-4 people on this board you show respect to.  Funny thing is, without the Constitution you could treat those that don't agree with you differently.  That's EXACTLY why we need it.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Hell yeah I do, especially people that think the federal government should go out and shoot and kill protesters because they don't like their President elect.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Wrongo.
I read everybody's posts and you have been nasty since you (I guess re)appeared, insulting everyone who supports Trump.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


So what case did the Court declare that the federal government was a "creation of the states?" What case did the the Court apply Supremacy Clause to the states? What happened in _Shelby County v. United States 2014? _Sure, we are a nation of statutory racism.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


The only people I have seen reacting violently enmasse to the results of an election in the last 20 years or so have been your fellow Liberals in the last week.
I'm sure you're proud of your uneducated allies.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You mean all the loud mouth, condescending, arrogant Trump supporters?  Yep.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


They should because they are foreign financed subversives.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I'm not a liberal.  Funny, for someone that says they have read all my posts, I think I've said that enough that you should know that.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 13, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> Convention of States
> The GOP now controls enough state houses to call for an Article 5 Convention of the States. Our federalist system is supposed to guarantee shared powers and states rights. I want the 14th Amendment GONE. It has been abused. Selective incorporation applies the Bill of Rights to the states so it's unecessary. Also, the federal government has bestowed upon itself too much power through the Elastic Clause. The federal government was born out of the will of the states. (Baker v. Carr).


Oh goodie!


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I've read your posts and you come across LIBERAL.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 13, 2016)

I must go to bed now LewMutt. Good luck in your classes tomorrow son. Any Constitutional questions feel free to ask. I will say a prayer for the Lord to help our President Elect.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 13, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Liberals are so insane they think that in 2016 we STILL need EXPLICIT Amendments against slavery and a women's right to vote.
> What a bunch of paranoid whackos.


I guess we also don't STILL need an  EXPLICIT Amendment to protect our gun rights either.  What a bunch of paranoid whackos.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Well first off I'm a Criminal Justice major, not in Law school.  So pulling random stuff out of law and asking me questions about it is really irrelevant, and I'm going to be honest and not just google the information and then try to pass it off as knowledge.  

You still haven't answered the question as to why you want to get rid of the 14th Amendment.  Is it simply because you are a state's rights person?  Is there a federal law or Amendment you don't want to have to follow?  Is it gay's rights?  Gay marriage?  Slavery?  Abortion?


----------



## Tennyson (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


 
The primary reason is that what the courts have done with the Fourteenth Amendment is not what it was intended to do nor what its plain language states.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Wrong... I've made it very abundantly clear.  I'm an independent who would have voted for Sanders, and if not him, Jeb Bush or Kasich.  

I'm Pro-life except in the cases of incest, rape, or if the mother's life is in danger.  I'm pro gun.  I believe in Global Warming.  I think gay people should have the same rights as marriage, though I think it should be called civil unions and not marriage.  I think marriage should be reserved for a man and a woman.  I'm pro free public colleges.  I think immigration should be limited, as we can't even provide for our native born citizens, there is no reason to continue to bring new people to this country and give them benefits, yet at the same time, the people that are already here, if they are abiding by the law and working we should make them residents instead of spending all the money to find them, detain them, and then send them back.  I believe in the Constitution.  I believe in freedom, and I don't believe in racism.  I'm pro-military, but I think we spend way too much.  I don't like flag burning.  I think people should stand for the National Anthem.  I think kids should say the Pledge of Allegiance in school like we did when I was a kid.  I'm agnostic, but I won't treat people of other faiths differently based on their faith, but I don't want them to try and press their faith on me.  I'm pro- death penalty.  I think there are people that will never be changed.  So what else you want to know?  I'm definitely NOT liberal.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 13, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> ... I want the 14th Amendment GONE....





Well, you're not going to get what you want.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ...... I've made it very abundantly clear.  I'm an independent who would have voted for Sanders, and if not him, Jeb Bush or Kasich.
> 
> I'm Pro-life except in the cases of incest, rape, or if the mother's life is in danger.  I'm pro gun.  I believe in Global Warming.  I think gay people should have the same rights as marriage, though I think it should be called civil unions and not marriage.  I think marriage should be reserved for a man and a woman.  I'm pro free public colleges.  I think immigration should be limited, as we can't even provide for our native born citizens, there is no reason to continue to bring new people to this country and give them benefits, yet at the same time, the people that are already here, if they are abiding by the law and working we should make them residents instead of spending all the money to find them, detain them, and then send them back.  I believe in the Constitution.  I believe in freedom, and I don't believe in racism.  I'm pro-military, but I think we spend way too much.  I don't like flag burning.  I think people should stand for the National Anthem.  I think kids should say the Pledge of Allegiance in school like we did when I was a kid.  I'm agnostic, but I won't treat people of other faiths differently based on their faith, but I don't want them to try and press their faith on me.  I'm pro- death penalty.  I think there are people that will never be changed.  So what else you want to know?  I'm definitely NOT liberal.




Nobody wants to hear your brief life story, kid. There is a topic, stick to it.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ...... I've made it very abundantly clear.  I'm an independent who would have voted for Sanders, and if not him, Jeb Bush or Kasich.
> ...



Since there isn't a box to click...


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 13, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


----------

